# Beam Benders Or Not?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Although we never drive in France in the dark, with all the new regs that Europe are now insisiting on, do you need to carry beam benders, even if you don't drive at night?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Don't just carry them - fit them!

It's compulsory.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, but don't bother with benders as such.

The law only states that you must not dazzle oncoming drivers (_there's no directive saying how you do it_) so a couple of bits of insulating tape will do just as well.

That's what comes as standard with the headlamp protectors. They are marked with the positions for the bits of tape, which makes it easier. Find someone who has them fitted and take the dimensions. :wink:

The masks (or benders) should be fitted even in daylight though!

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

About £7.95 out of Halfords or cheaper online,,
Fit them and save any worries.. Yes they should be fitted even in daytime as for example if it rain you may have to put on your lights.

I always leave them on as well as we usually go over 2-3 times a year !! My previous van had them on for 4 years and passed MOT each time...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEADLAMP-...ccessories_Touring_Travel&hash=item41630f39f5


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I fit some Hella opaque ones 6 years ago. Never removed them and passed alll mot`s.

I never used to drive at night in france until an emergency arose.

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonka said:


> About £7.95 out of Halfords or cheaper online,,


Just for interest, and only to be perverse Steve! :roll: 

Why should a part of the beam need to be bent in order to prevent dazzle, when it's just as effective (_probably more so_) to block it off with a mask.

Eight quid for benders. Nowt for a bit of insulating tape. :wink:

Dave


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not wanting a debate over this, but every time i go to and come back to calais there's me doing the tape thing, and then walking up and down the parking rows, the EU cars and trucks there never any sign of them doing the same as i have to do.... so what is the difference on the EU cars head lights over ours, except the light beam pointing to the right where ours are pointing to the left?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Its not just driving at NIGHT either. Headlights are required in poor weather, sidelights are not deemed acceptable.
Like Dave I just fitted and leave them on


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno. Maybe it's not against the law for them to come here and dazzle us.

Got mine in 2009 of fleabay for about £2. Stuck em on and left them. Still there.

I don't drive at night as a rule but there have been a couple of occasions where a 3 hr journey has turned into 6 and it's got dark


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

UK lights bend at a much more severe angle than those in EU mainland, and I'm not sure the EU ones even bend at all!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> I'm not wanting a debate over this, but every time i go to and come back to calais there's me doing the tape thing, and then walking up and down the parking rows, the EU cars and trucks there never any sign of them doing the same as i have to do.... so what is the difference on the EU cars head lights over ours, except the light beam pointing to the right where ours are pointing to the left?


Hi Clive,

The tape thing doesn't work on your headlamps, (nor ours), as they are the projection type, and have to be rotated by a few degrees to change the beam from UK to Euro.

There is also the risk of the tape melting and cracking the glass lens, due to the heat radiated from the halogen bulb.

I had Peter Hambilton modify ours to prevent the "skin and blood" donation, every time they need to be adjusted. Now I just reach in and rotate accordingly.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Other than beam benders and l know Brian used to use tape what other night rules are there? my aim although not till next year is head to the continent and am trying to build up a database of needs for all the countries..thanks


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I have just ordered some online. What a community. You see i am totally responsibloe for everything to do with the motorhome, so if you think what is she asking all the questions for, it is a case of i don't know all the answers. So thanks again.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Its not just driving at NIGHT either. Headlights are required in poor weather, sidelights are not deemed acceptable.
> Like Dave I just fitted and leave them on


Like above I keep them on. Peugeot sell headlamp covers with appropriate marked areas and tape ( made in Australia?). Wear them at all times( in Uk without tape) as replacement cost for damaged headlamps in massive!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

clive1821 said:


> I'm not wanting a debate over this, but every time i go to and come back to calais there's me doing the tape thing, and then walking up and down the parking rows, the EU cars and trucks there never any sign of them doing the same as i have to do.... so what is the difference on the EU cars head lights over ours, except the light beam pointing to the right where ours are pointing to the left?


Actually, the UK is a bit out of line with the rest of Europe (again?!) in that the beam pattern has a left hand extension while the rest go flat across (see piccy).
It is quite legal to have Euro pattern in UK but the UK pattern would cause blinding (& a fine) in Europe.
But blank off the left hand extension and you are safe.
Of course, if you have a European built van, it won't have the extensions even if it was built for the UK market.

Drive up to somebody's nice wall and you can put it all right with tape (suggest black gaffer, which you will already have in stock, of course).
It won't do any damage to the glass or bulbs even high output halogen because it doesn't interfere with heat dissipation at all.

Patrick

PS. Many vans have dashboard mounted beam adjusters. Check your handbook... Beams shouldn't point to left or right.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

So that means we don't need to do anything then Patrick, LHD hymer we have.

Paul.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

coppo said:


> So that means we don't need to do anything them Patrick, LHD hymer we have.
> 
> Paul.


Nothing except relax! Ask any brick wall for confirmation.
Patrick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> clive1821 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not wanting a debate over this, but every time i go to and come back to calais there's me doing the tape thing, and then walking up and down the parking rows, the EU cars and trucks there never any sign of them doing the same as i have to do.... so what is the difference on the EU cars head lights over ours, except the light beam pointing to the right where ours are pointing to the left?
> ...


I'm not sure you are correct.

If you were I wouldn't be able to predict which truck on the M20 will dazzle me in my mirrors as I pass them just by looking at the numberplate. Also a German reg Freelander I passed on the A12 last week certainly had a very distinct kick up to the right as I passed him his lights lit up the inside of the car and really dazzled but when I pulled in in front of him they appeared to be much lower and he certainly hadn't dipped them.

Anyway why worry about foreign vehicles dazzling other drivers - what about all the UK vehicles with lights all over the place? 
When is it going to be made against the law to have wrongly adjusted headlights?

:roll:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Stanner
A reference for you if you are feeling bored - http://www.ukmot.com/1-6.asp#Text_top

More interesting is the new development of not just LED headlights (Lexus 600H et al) but microprocessor controlled headlights that don't dip at all but cause any oncoming vehicle to be kept in shadow from your headlights as it moves towards and past you. (VW Tuareg et al).
Don't know what they sense, if anything, when behind you.
And what do they cost to replace????!!!!
Patrick


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Hi Stanner
> A reference for you if you are feeling bored - http://www.ukmot.com/1-6.asp#Text_top


From that.........


> Right hand dip headlamps can be temporarily altered for use in the UK by fitting masks or converter kits which remove the beam 'kick-up' to the right


If they do not need masking it would not need to say that.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> > About £7.95 out of Halfords or cheaper online,,
> ...


I would be the £2.99 ebay buyer not halfords...  
Ref tape, no problem if you are capable of blocking the right part, but wasn't there some issue with using black tape on newer style headlights ?. seem to remember reading a thread about it in the past.

My policy is if your meant to do it. then do it and save the hassle.. I am even gonna buy some breathalyse kits !, some more "stuff" for my glovebox...!!


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

My LHD Hobby needed beam benders to pass the MOT.
Still there after 5 years.
Forrester.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think as to whether or not you need the light benders is not the full question, surely it is whether or not the local bobby thinks you should have them. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> It won't do any damage to the glass or bulbs even high output halogen because it doesn't interfere with heat dissipation at all.


Sorry Patrick, but I have witnessed the smoke rising from the melting glue, on the back of the tape fitted to my lamps by a willing MOT tester. He meant well, and was trying to help alter the beam. I ripped the tape off before the glass lens cracked.
I am referring to the small round BMW style Hella lamps fitted to "A" Class Hymers from around 1995 onwards, and not the chassis maker's factory fitted lamps. 
There is only one way to alter the beam on them, and that is by rotation, as explained earlier. >>See here<< for more detailed information. :wink:

*Tonka*, yes, there was a thread regarding an issue with the application of black tape over the modern plastic lamp lens, ie, that it caused crazing, or some other deterioration of the plastic.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Try getting a bender's for a Mk 7 Transit ! you can 
get in info from Fords Tech, dept its an 8 page formula to position !!

I just turn the lights down now and back up when I get to the UK


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonka said:


> My policy is if your meant to do it. then do it and save the hassle.. I am even gonna buy some breathalyse kits !, some more "stuff" for my glovebox...!!


No argument from me Steve. :wink:

I agree 100%. Motorhoming is about avoiding hassle at all costs, especially if a bit of effort beforehand can prevent it! 

I shall also get some breathalysers at the first French supermarket we come across.

Ref. the problem with modern headlamps. We have the protectors which are marked with the right position, so the tape makes no direct contact with the headlamp "glass".

Plus . . . Yet more potential hassle avoided if a stone gets chucked up at the headlamps! :wink: :wink:

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Steve

While we are on "hassle avoidance" - I shall buy my breathalysers in France, rather than in this country.

Why?? :roll:

They will be clearly labelled in French, so if we did get checked (_unlikely I know_) by a non-English speaking Flic there would be no problem convincing him they are calibrated for the French limit.

A small point, which some would say makes me an "anorak"! :roll:

But it's just as easy to get them in France, and if it saves any misunderstanding - - - while the No. 2 Flic walks round the van looking for any little earners he can find . . . . . .

Dave :wink:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

mikeT said:


> Try getting a bender's for a Mk 7 Transit ! you can
> get in info from Fords Tech, dept its an 8 page formula to position !!
> 
> I just turn the lights down now and back up when I get to the UK


I understand what you are saying about the directions 8O

I used a variation on the trusted 'garage door' method and experimented with blocking areas of the beam shone onto a large bit of card held steady by Cronkletta.

The masks are stuck onto a set of covers and the outline has been marked with permanent marker for when they inevitably curl at the edges and drop off.

The masks seam to be in the same place as those fixed to other Mark 7s and the light does not appear to kick up to the left anymore so I reckon I got it right.

Edit
Zeb, I would agree. A little bit of effort before I go away cold help to avoid a lot of trouble later. I also try to comply as I think it is good manners to behave properly when in someone else's country.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When I got stopped by the Gendarmerie :roll: apart from a bit of tyre kicking the only other thing Mme Gendarme had a butchers at was the headlight beambenders.
Not sure if she knew what they were or if she was curious as to what they were :lol:


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have headlamp protectors on the MH with black tape. 
We cannot buy protectors for our volvos, and when in France put black tape on them. The headlights are not glass, I doubt if plastic is the correct wording for them, but it does for me.
We already have crazing on them, and were warned that if the plastic was left on, the headlights would probably fail the mot next time around. It does not help that we have daylight running lights, so the lights are on all the time. 
The beam benders that are on sale at Halfords seem to also damage the 'glass' as the glue reacts to the plastic and needs scraping off when returning to UK.


----------

